# I hope to be fluent in Japanese



## gengowr

Hi,

Could you tell me if the following sentence is correct:
ある日私は日本語が流暢だことを願っています。

I want to say:One day, I hope to be fluent in Japanese.

Thank you!


----------



## uchi.m

いつか日本語が上手に話せるようになるのを望んでいます
Itsu ka nihongo ga jōzu ni hanaseru yō ni naru no o nozonde imasu


----------



## Flaminius

Both 願う and 望む are inappropriate as they are not for desired actions / changes of oneself.

いつか日本語が上手に話せるようになりたいです。

edit:
Japanese has different constructions for the following three cases where many European languages use a single verb like _want_:
1. wanting to be in possession of something
2. wanting to do/achieve something oneself
3. wanting someone else to do something

The sentence at hand is the second case.


----------



## uchi.m

The 1st one would be iru, perhaps? And the 3rd one, hoshī?


----------



## fitter.happier

Number 1 would be 〇〇が欲しい.
Wanting someone else to perform an action (#3) is ～てほしい.


----------



## Flaminius

3. wanting someone else to do something:
てほしい, てもらいたい; where the latter is the more standard expression


----------



## MecchaMaccha

Casual - Itsuka nihongo hanaseru youni naritai .


----------



## Nino83

Flaminius said:


> いつか日本語が上手に話せる*ように*なりたいです。


Hello everyone.
Which is the meaning of ように in this sentence? In order to? As if/like?
Or is ようになる a setted expression? If it is so, what does it mean?


Flaminius said:


> Japanese has different constructions for the following three cases where many European languages use a single verb like _want_:


Isn't there in Japanese any difference between "I hope I can speak Japanese well" and "I want to speak Japanese well"?

Thank you


----------



## frequency

Nino83 said:


> Or is ようになる a setted expression? If it is so, what does it mean?


You know ように＋なる. See: 先生になる, noun + に + なる, this means "become a teacher". You need only に.

But in 上手に話せるようになる, "上手に話せる" would be a clause or a fragment similar to clause.
And we don't say 上手に話せるになる, unlike the case using a noun: you perhaps need よう in this case.

Rather it's better to think in such a way that なる requires ように when it joins to a clause/fragment like 上手に話せる.

Your PC is too stupid to access the Internet (we don't have such a PC, though lol). But it has suddenly started to access it! You say:
インターネットにアクセスできるようになった。 (See 話せる・できる・・they're verbs, not a noun like 先生)


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> it's better to think in such a way that なる requires ように when it joins to a clause/fragment like 上手に話せる.


So this よう words like a nominalizer (similar to こと or の). 
(Funny example ) 
Thank you for the answer!


----------



## Flaminius

The quasi-noun _yō_ is a complementiser for noun phrases (makes a noun phrase out of a subordinate clause).  My throw-away definition is that it denotes modes or states.  Potentials expressed by Japanese verbs are treated as a state (such as being fluent, 日本語が上手に話*せる*), rather than an action.  You do not speak Japanese fluently just once, but you will a fluent speaker forever.

Since I started writing this post, frequency has come up with a good example for the construction _X-ni naru_:


frequency said:


> You know ように＋なる. See: 先生になる, noun + に + なる, this means "become a teacher". You need only に.


Yes, you need _yō_ to substitute X above with the subordinate clause.


----------



## Nino83

@Flaminius
I encountered the particle/noun よう in purpose (suru yō ni = in order to do) and modal (suru yō ni = as if someone does something) subordinate clauses. Now I come to know that it is used with _(ni)_ _naru_ too and that it works in a similar way to こと and の.
Thank you all for your help!


----------

